# Will Sigma / Tamron makes lens for EOS R?



## rosw (Sep 7, 2018)

Hi guys 
Do you think Sigma / Tamron will bother making lens for EOS R ? (esp with ISM / VC / anti shake functions) 
when do you think they will start appearing onto the market?

thanks!


----------



## andrei1989 (Sep 7, 2018)

considering how tight canon kept about the release of this system, tamron and sigma didn't have much info earlier than us mortals...
also, look how long it took them to make some lenses for sony FE
and how long it takes them to make some for ef-m


----------



## Random Orbits (Sep 7, 2018)

Third party lenses will eventually arrive, but they will have to reverse engineer what is being send through the extra contacts before they have a hope of AFing as well as Canon.


----------



## BeenThere (Sep 7, 2018)

First they have to figure out the new interface. Then they will have to come up with a basic solution that will work on both R and Z bodies with only few parts and firmware changes. It will likely take a year or more to do this and design a lens. But i’m Sure they see the future in the mirrorless world, so they will certainly be putting in the engineering effort.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 7, 2018)

Canon has patented the R Mount, so it may be difficult to reverse engineer it. For now, I expect them to research ways to reverse it, but they will just keep selling EF compatible lenses until there are enough R cameras in use to justify making compatible lenses. So it depends on sales of the new camera. But, you can be sure that they will be working on a reverse engineered lens line as will the largest lens maker in the world, Tamron.


----------



## aj1575 (Sep 11, 2018)

Sigma Lenses will come for the R mount. I think it is a love hate relationship between Canon and 3rd party lensmakers. On one hand, Canon does not like it that they sell lenses they coul dsell themselfs, on the other hand, they have to "allow" other companies to make lenses for their system, simply because it helps the system getting more interesting (bigger variety of lenses, also special lenses. And just imagine, Sigma (or Tamron, or Tokina) would make lenses for Sony and Nikon, but not for Canon. That would be a reason to switch the system.
I think, Sigma had to wait until they had enough information about the Nikon and Canon mount, especially flangedistance and -diameter cause this affects the optical lens design. The electronic part will be a lot of hard work reengineering it, but basically, they can keep working with the EF system, and just use this functionality at the beginning.


----------

